# acess Registry on alternate HD



## Marineborn (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah simple enough there not raided its just the slave, i need to pull some info off it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont believe its possible without actually booting the OS - if it is, i've never heard of it before


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 25, 2009)

dammit, thanks mussels


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 25, 2009)

If you are looking to retrieve the product key then give this a try -

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

EDIT: Updated version 2.0.6 from Sourceforge -

http://sourceforge.net/projects/key.../keyfinder 2.0.6/keyfinder.2.0.6.zip/download


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> If you are looking to retrieve the product key then give this a try -
> 
> http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/



that only works on the currently booted OS, and not on a non-booted OS on a secondary drive, which is what the OP is looking for


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 25, 2009)

It will read other hives as well.

EDIT: 





> # Load Hive option - allows you to load the registry hive of another Windows installation. To use, put the hard drive in a working machine (must also be Windows 2000,XP or Vista) or use Windows PE (not tested, should work) and click Load Hive. Then point it to the dead Windows install. If you're using Windows Vista, Administrator rights are required for this feature. You may have to right click on the Keyfinder and run as Administrator.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> It will read other hives as well.



i didnt see that mentioned in my brief runthrough of the product page, but if so... awesome.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i didnt see that mentioned in my brief runthrough of the product page, but if so... awesome.



Should work ,see my edit above


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks guys ill give that a shot


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2009)

if you could find the registry files on the 2nd drive you maybe able to open it in the reg editor and find the keys


----------

